
A Shakeup in Russia’s Top Cybercrime Unit - onestone
https://krebsonsecurity.com/2017/01/a-shakeup-in-russias-top-cybercrime-unit/
======
oldmancoyote
Former Vice President Biden promised that the U.S. would take covert action to
punish Russia for interfering with the U.S. election.

What better way to do that than to plant fake evidence implicating the IT
people involved for treason and thus provoking doubt, fear, and internal
conflict within the FSB?

The folks at the C.I.A. are perfectly capable of this sort of thing and would
delight in doing it.

